# Alaska trip 7-1/7-7



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

An opportunity arose earlier this year for me to fulfill a good chunk of my employment continuing education requirement in Alaska at a fishing lodge on Prince Of Wales island. Whereas I had only been to our 49th state one previous time in my life, and the finances and the business allowed it, this was a no brainer. Prince of Wales Island is located in Southern Alaska, South of Juneau. There were many firsts for me on this trip. Foremost, I had never been on a float plane before and this was the way to get to the lodge.[attachment=14:33lkodyr]P7010004.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
The lodge was first rate, but one knew that you were a LONG way from the city when you saw the community center across the cove.[attachment=13:33lkodyr]P7010002.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
We were able to hit the water to fish for the next 5 days, interspersed with the education, which I am happy to report was excellent. Here is proof that we DID work. [attachment=5:33lkodyr]P7030032.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr] The weather was dry and warm for the entire trip. (apparently a rarity for Southern Alaska.) We fished out of small boats for halibut and salmon, which is a lot different from my other Alaska halibut trip, where we were in a large charter boat with everything done for us. The 2 guys I fished with were more experienced in these types of boats, so they had to get used to and train me in my driving. :wink: We had to work for the halibut a bit (we did catch plenty), but the salmon, especially the pinks, were on fire. We caught several silvers as well. One guy in our group also scored a king. Here were a couple of typical days. 
The first[attachment=12:33lkodyr]P7020017.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
The fifth[attachment=11:33lkodyr]P7060096.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
and the fourth[attachment=10:33lkodyr]P7050063.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr] Anyway, you get the idea, Great fishing!
There were a few oddities, I caught a one eyed halibut.[attachment=9:33lkodyr]P7020021.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr] We caught smallmouth bass in the ocean.[attachment=8:33lkodyr]P7030043.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr][attachment=7:33lkodyr]P7030045.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
Ok, it was a copper rockfish. :wink: 
The staff and the locals were very friendly and helpful, except this guy cussed us out. [attachment=0:33lkodyr]P7020014.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]
There was some competition on the water.[attachment=6:33lkodyr]P7060075.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr] (orcas) The humpback whales kept an eye on us as well.[attachment=4:33lkodyr]P7040050.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr][attachment=3:33lkodyr]P7040049.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]

Far too quickly, it was time to load up the plane and go home.[attachment=2:33lkodyr]P7060109.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]

Hopefully, life will let me return in a year or two, (The schedule never permitted me to explore or fish any of the rivers here) but in the meantime, I do have the memories of a very satisfying trip I am glad I took.[attachment=1:33lkodyr]P7030039.jpg[/attachment:33lkodyr]

Tight lines.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love it up there. A fishermans paradise.

Looks like you'll have enough fish in the freezer for awhile.

Thanks for sharing, it brought back some good memories from my trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great stuff!! 

Nice pictures.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

~Envy~


I'm a sinner.

Great trip. Plenty of fish, plane ride, great scenery, and accomplishing some work.

That looks like an excellent time.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That sounds like a awesome trip thanks for sharing one of these days I hope to make it up there.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i built that lodge


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Lands End Lodge...Nice place, and good hosts to boot.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Nice fish. I love it up there. No other place like it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

svmoose said:


> Lands End Lodge...Nice place, and good hosts to boot.


Correct! I would highly recommend them and hope to pay them another visit in a couple of years. It seemed like I only scratched the surface there on this trip.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Correct! I would highly recommend them and hope to pay them another visit in a couple of years. It seemed like I only scratched the surface there on this trip.


Prince of Wales Island definitely has a lot to offer. The Miller's operation there at Point Baker is top notch. They are family friends, and I've fished there several times. It was through them that we found out about POW. There can be some great fishing in the streams, the stealheading is excellent in the spring and later fall, and there are a lot of creeks that are chuck full of salmon (mostly pinks) starting early august to october. A few of the rivers have pretty great coho runs. Anyhow, looks like you had a great trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Someday... Someday... Thanks for the report...


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

halibut are especially exciting to catch. Glad you had fun.


----------

